# Decaconstruction is a fagget dea



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

post up pictures of what you look like if you got the balls pussy


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> post up pictures of what you look like if you got the balls pussy


 

Winning!!!!!!


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Winning!!!!!!



Exactly what I thought. Your a pussy that can't post up a picture of yourself. Lol your so lame. Before you talk shit about me go look at what you look like fat bitch


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

When your body looks as good as this then you can talk shit fat fuck


----------



## ROID (May 2, 2011)

for some reason I doubt that is you. If it is, you are a midget


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 2, 2011)

LA FITNESS DORAL?  that looks like a golds gym to me. Tell you what "Miami boy", post where you work out at on a private message and at what time. I will then proceed and verify if you are as cool as your online persona, deal?


----------



## ROID (May 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> LA FITNESS DORAL?  that looks like a golds gym to me. Tell you what "Miami boy", post where you work out at on a private message and at what time. I will then proceed and verify if you are as cool as your online persona, deal?



Its hard to spot someone when they are 5'5.


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> LA FITNESS DORAL?  that looks like a golds gym to me. Tell you what "Miami boy", post where you work out at on a private message and at what time. I will then proceed and verify if you are as cool as your online persona, deal?




That is gold gyms in California. 6pm la fitness doral. Good luck your going to need it


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 2, 2011)

I will report back to this thread after 6pm. I bet my left nut this dude is bogus, we shall see.


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I will report back to this thread after 6pm. I bet my left nut this dude is bogus, we shall see.




I hope you strapped. If not your in for the time of your life


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I will report back to this thread after 6pm. I bet my left nut this dude is bogus, we shall see.


 

Keep you eyes peeled - he doesn't stand out too well....double-check behind the incline bench, as he tends to get stuck back there.  Once again, sounds like you better come "strapped" to the gym tonight....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 2, 2011)

the gun talk is basically code talk for "please don't come , im a fat fuck"

anyhow I'm serious about been at the doral gym at 6pm, it seems like he is not.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 2, 2011)

Anyhow ill report back here after 6pm with a update from the cookie monster.


----------



## CG (May 2, 2011)

subbed for verification


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

Come strapped omfg you are going to shoot someone because they make fun of you on a forum? Grow up I'm sure the doc won't bail your ass out for doing something so retarded. I doubt you have ever held a gun never mind concealed on in your fucken gym clothes Lmfao!!


----------



## CG (May 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Come strapped omfg you are going to shoot someone because they make fun of you on a forum? Grow up I'm sure the doc won't bail your ass out for doing something so retarded. I doubt you have ever held a gun never mind concealed on in your fucken gym clothes Lmfao!!



Plaxico Burress JR


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

Please do. You will confirm once again that this guy completed all his online courses in Doucheology. Soon enough he will change to a new account for shits and giggles. The fun never stops.


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Plaxico Burress JR



Bwahahhahaha no shit! getbig11 or elite whatever Blew his nut off doing bb rows!
I thought he said he wasn't gonna be an idiot anymore?


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 2, 2011)

Ha ha five bucks says his scren name will change after 6pm..the next post we will se is hello I'm new here ..lol....and anyway with the whole gun thing ..get a fin life dude its an oline forum and you tellin someone to be strapped..whata douchebag lol


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> the gun talk is basically code talk for "please don't come , im a fat fuck"
> 
> anyhow I'm serious about been at the doral gym at 6pm, it seems like he is not.



We will see how serious you are when you get there


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 2, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> Ha ha five bucks says his scren name will change after 6pm..the next post we will se is hello I'm new here ..lol....and anyway with the whole gun thing ..get a fin life dude its an oline forum and you tellin someone to be strapped..whata douchebag lol


 
Then he will answer his new screen name with one of his old ones...saying "welcome to the board bro".


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

Look out for the pissed off circus midget acting hard! Just wait til his mom gives him a kiss and drives away before y'all start spittin lead


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

Look for the dude lifting the pink dumbells.


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 2, 2011)

Dustdatarse said:


> Then he will answer his new screen name with one of his old ones...saying "welcome to the board bro".



Lmfao...this forum is by far my favorite ..it never fails to put a smile on my face


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> Lmfao...this forum is by far my favorite ..it never fails to put a smile on my face




And I'm lmfao looking at your picture. Get your weight up you look like you don't eat


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Look for the dude lifting the pink dumbells.


 

*"Hey guys.........You mind if I work in"?*


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 2, 2011)

sorry im not up to you standard of big..but im pretty happy where im at..wheres ur pic there guy?


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

Patiently waiting....


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see if stretch actually shows up packing lol!!


----------



## Robalo (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Dustdatarse (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> And I'm lmfao looking at your picture. Get your weight up you look like you don't eat


 
Why do you think that if you have more muscle than someone you can beat their ass? Do you really think this way? Just wondering.


----------



## custom (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> When your body looks as good as this then you can talk shit fat fuck


 Little does everyone know is that there is a midget behind this dude tossing his salad thats why he has a big smile on his face..LOL


----------



## custom (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> When your body looks as good as this then you can talk shit fat fuck


 Anyone that would like to give my bumhole a taste stop by I'm at
8320 NW 157th Terrace
Hialeah, Florida
            33016
best to call first (305) 825 1418 I also do outcalls!


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I will report back to this thread after 6pm. I bet my left nut this dude is bogus, we shall see.



ELITEBODY is going to claim he drove by the gym and saw a DEA vehicle parked behind the gym so he didn't stop.

Watch it will be some lame ass excuse


----------



## ROID (May 2, 2011)

custom said:


> Little does everyone know is that there is a midget behind this dude tossing his salad thats why he has a big smile on his face..LOL



He is barely taller than the rails.

Must be like 5'3.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 2, 2011)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## custom (May 2, 2011)

ROID said:


> He is barely taller than the rails.
> 
> Must be like 5'3.


 Your off by a 1/2 inch....lol


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 2, 2011)

Does he have a lazy left eye?


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 2, 2011)

I hear hes got an active brown eye


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 2, 2011)

Its funny how ur getting murdered on a thread u started..no one is standing behind u on this one bud..right now u look like will ferrell running down the road streaking by yourself you jockstrap


----------



## custom (May 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Look out for the pissed off circus midget acting hard! Just wait til his mom gives him a kiss and drives away before y'all start spittin lead


Hey get off his mom because I was on her last night LOL


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

custom said:


> Hey get off his mom because I was on her last night LOL



You like my sloppy seconds, Custom?


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

1982 said:


> You like my sloppy seconds, Custom?



I'm sure they were sloppy even before you came around lol!!! Like a fucken cold cut trio from subway extra mayo and vinegar!


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

change of plans ill be at porkys kendall today at 10pm. be there bitch


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I'm sure they were sloppy even before you came around lol!!! Like a fucken cold cut trio from subway extra mayo and vinegar!



  She sure is naughty though. I seen you jump out the window before I got my turn


----------



## Robalo (May 2, 2011)

The plot thickens


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> change of plans ill be at porkys hialeah today at 10pm. be there bitch



Picture of you at the gym holding a sign with your name on it or your a LIE!


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

Oh fuck here we go lol I'm sure he's going to chase you around. You bitched out stories over you are a complete joke and your mother doesn't love you.


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

1982 said:


> Picture of you at the gym holding a sign with your name on it or your a LIE!



just for you ima take a picture of my 9in cock with a sign of my name and the gym. fucking nigger burn. all you niggerz should all be slaves again. go back to africa with all the aids you fucking nigger


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> change of plans ill be at porkys hialeah today at 10pm. be there bitch


 
Douchebaggery Confirmation. You get a gold star.






What, you couldn't get your mom to drive you to the gym?


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> just for you ima take a picture of my 9in cock with a sign of my name and the gym. fucking nigger burn. all you niggerz should all be slaves again. go back to africa with all the aids you fucking nigger



 You bitched out! 

You seem mad bro?


----------



## withoutrulers (May 2, 2011)

Not even realist got bombed on this hard. This thread has been a genuine delight


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Douchebaggery Confirmation. You get a gold star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah buddy i own a 2010 mercedes cls500 amg. you will never own one of those


----------



## withoutrulers (May 2, 2011)

Any way you could drive that dream machine into a fry vat? I eat rich people


----------



## Db52280 (May 2, 2011)

That picture isnt of Elitebody its of Santi Aragon who is some body builder.


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> just for you ima take a picture of my 9in cock with a sign of my name and the gym. fucking nigger burn. all you niggerz should all be slaves again. go back to africa with all the aids you fucking nigger



One minute your a ghetto ass white dude that swears he's so gangsta, Next minute your racist.

Your confused...

Go play Russian Roulette with a fully automatic.


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> That picture isnt of Elitebody its of Santi Aragon who is some body builder.



LMMFAO! ELITEBODY you FAIL!


----------



## Db52280 (May 2, 2011)

here is another pic


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

He has nothing he keeps saying the same shit repeatedly clearly retarded and clearly not him in the picture. Only thing worse than a bitch is a fake ass bitch. You suck bro move on.


----------



## Db52280 (May 2, 2011)

One more for good measure


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

thanks for posting pictures of me. i am santi you skinny fuck lol wow major fail


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> here is another pic



Thanks for exposing this fag!


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

1982 said:


> Thanks for exposing this fag!




i exposed your black nigger mother to my nut all over her face


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 2, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> here is another pic


 

Your awesome man, thanks for posting this up...same tattoo and everything...thats fuckin awesome...what a douchebag.


----------



## Db52280 (May 2, 2011)

I think I hurt this kids feelings here is a PM I got from him:



			
				ELITEBODY said:
			
		

> i wish you would come down to miami you ugly skinny bitch


 
Elite I wouldn't waste my time flying to Miami only to find out you are a 12 year old little boy and your daddy is pissed because I showed up to kick your ass


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> i exposed your black nigger mother to my nut all over her face




Go change your name to EXPOSEDbody. Your such a fucking troll. I swear your a lame ass poser! Get a life kid.

Then you claim you are santi? Oh my!


----------



## Db52280 (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> thanks for posting pictures of me. i am santi you skinny fuck lol wow major fail


 
Didn't someone already expose your real name, address, phone number?


----------



## Db52280 (May 2, 2011)

He logged off, I think there will be a new user name showing up soon


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

Found the real pic of you ELITEBODY.


----------



## custom (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> nah buddy i own a 2010 mercedes cls500 amg. you will never own one of those


 How many phonebooks do you sit on to see over the wheel?


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

Holy shit!


----------



## Db52280 (May 2, 2011)

wouldn't doubt it 1982


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

We need a contest in another thread for best, most accurate 'Elitebody' pic - photoshop welcome. Perferably, with his pink weights.


----------



## custom (May 2, 2011)

Be carefull ELITEBODY owns many guns. Here's his facebook profile picture


----------



## ROID (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> nah buddy i own a 2010 mercedes cls500 amg. you will never own one of those



lol, me too. I own two.


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> We need a contest in another thread for best, most accurate 'Elitebody' pic - photoshop welcome. Perferably, with his pink weights.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 2, 2011)

I think I found him...


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

ElITEBODY's favorite quote...


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> nah buddy i own a 2010 mercedes cls500 amg. you will never own one of those


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

1982 said:


> ElITEBODY's favorite quote...



Holy shit was that off his Facebook?


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> I hope you strapped. If not your in for the time of your life


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

Post a pic that says "I love decas sweaty balls in my gay mouth" and all will be forgiven


----------



## wnabhuge912 (May 2, 2011)

1982 said:


> ElITEBODY's favorite quote...



LOL....this pic jus made my day...


----------



## wnabhuge912 (May 2, 2011)

So,is that him in the picture or not?...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 2, 2011)

well he was a no show, at least dude from that pic was a no show.  There is only one La fitness in doral so I know for a fact it was pure talk. I'm done with this thread, miamiboy is just a troll.


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

wnabhuge912 said:


> So,is that him in the picture or not?...



NO! HE IS A LIAR! 

Now I feel bad doing a reverse search on the address and posting all that info and shit. No telling who's address he posted. What a dumb ass troll.


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> well he was a no show, at least dude from that pic was a no show.  There is only one La fitness in doral so I know for a fact it was pure talk. I'm done with this thread, miamiboy is just a troll.




LOL, He changed locations on you bro. Scroll up.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 2, 2011)

lmmfao!!!!! damn i missed out on this one shitwhere the hell was i? i love how this whole site comes together to raost this fag in the bag ass poser flea riddin dick ridin cock suckin bitch we all know as *ELITEBODY*  lmmfao!!!!! nice thread bro i had to give him rep for makeing a thread about roasting his self lmmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 2, 2011)

We be anti troll. Or should I say anti douche bag.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 2, 2011)

hey everyone im form miami and my address is the same only he is my pool guy here is a real pic of him i took it he is getting ready to get off work . this is the picture he gave me for his work I.D ps he isnt 100% cuban is cuban amercian his mother is a white woman


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 2, 2011)

1982 said:


> Holy shit!


 

damn  now this is some funny ass shit wwwwwooooowwwwww!!!! i would give rep but i cant yet lmmfao!!!!! but rep to all


----------



## 1982 (May 2, 2011)




----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 2, 2011)

1982 said:


>


 O SHIT I GOTTA GET OUT OF HERE


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

I forgot to add the pink weights, but this is what I envision douche looking like - complete with imaginary pistol, livin all thug. yo.


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 2, 2011)

Sweet a m11 with a fake suppressor...look at that big scary sob holdin that little gun...I think its time to start a thread posting up our favorite guns we own to pay hommage to elits bad ass


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> I forgot to add the pink weights, but this is what I envision douche looking like - complete with imaginary pistol, livin all thug. yo.



Oh shit!! That's him pho!!! You just need to photoshop a broke down Benz in the background lol!!


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 3, 2011)

well i guess we wont be hearing from that bitch anymore lmmfao!!! he got exsposed and now he is nowhere to be found!!! lol wat a lil bitch.


----------



## D-Lats (May 3, 2011)

Oh hes still around just changed his Faggot name to liftheavy lol what a stupid bitch. He says he's got all this cash but bitches about wp prices! The guy is a walking contradiction


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 3, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> well i guess we wont be hearing from that bitch anymore lmmfao!!! he got exsposed and now he is nowhere to be found!!! lol wat a lil bitch.


 

Ah man, this is classic stuff - he got shit on in his own thread....Did I read that he posted fake pics of himself somewhere??  The kid is a walking little lie.....thanks to all who shit on this faggot     He may give it a day or two before he rocks another lame ass name.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Ah man, this is classic stuff - he got shit on in his own thread....Did I read that he posted fake pics of himself somewhere?? The kid is a walking little lie.....thanks to all who shit on this faggot  He may give it a day or two before he rocks another lame ass name.


 
YES ALL THE PICS THAT HE POSTED ON THIS THREAD AND ALL OTHER THREADS ARE OF ANOTHER GUY THAT HE WHACKS OFF TOO DUD I SWEAR I HAVENT LAUGHED THIS MUCH IN YEARS I SHOULD HAVE JOINED IRONMAG ALOOOOOOOOOONG TIME AGO THANK YOU TO ALL


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 3, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> here is another pic


 

THANKS FOR EXSPOSEING THIS DUMB FUCK !!!! AND THIS BODYBUILDER HE IS POSTING PICS OF IS Santi Aragon IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO LOOK HIM UP ON A PIC SEARCH hey guys i am strapped up at the gym  lol see anyone can do that OPSELITEBODY


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 3, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> THANKS FOR EXSPOSEING THIS DUMB FUCK !!!! AND THIS BODYBUILDER HE IS POSTING PICS OF IS Santi Aragon IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO LOOK HIM UP ON A PIC SEARCH hey guys i am strapped up at the gym  lol see anyone can do that OPSELITEBODY


 
No he didn't!??!?!  He didn't really post pics of Santi and front like that was him???......Tell me your joking......like we weren't gonna know who Santi was......he is OBV bigger than 5'7"........WOW!!


----------



## 1982 (May 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> No he didn't!??!?!  He didn't really post pics of Santi and front like that was him???......Tell me your joking......like we weren't gonna know who Santi was......he is OBV bigger than 5'7"........WOW!!



Bro the pics he's been posting all along and saying it was himself was of Santi! Scroll back up where he gets exposed and see bro.


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 3, 2011)

1982 said:


> Bro the pics he's been posting all along and saying it was himself was of Santi! Scroll back up where he gets exposed and see bro.


 

Well, it looks like this thread is fading out now that *5'7"BODY11* got pissed on....in his own thread at that!!  Keep in mind, this ALL started b/c I questioned what he calls a side effect of tren ace on the Naps forum....his acne back and lack of sleep wasn't side effect he said....Once again, WE WIN!


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 3, 2011)

*LIFTHEAVY* is back on the Naps forum.....shitting on people left and right again........him and his negative rep points.  He has ZERO to lose at this point clearly.....


----------



## D-Lats (May 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Oh hes still around just changed his Faggot name to liftheavy lol what a stupid bitch. He says he's got all this cash but bitches about wp prices! The guy is a walking contradiction


I told you that this morning lol! He is on the wp forum to. He cant even come up with solid troll comments. just a total piece of shit!!!


----------



## ROID (May 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I told you that this morning lol! He is on the wp forum to. He cant even come up with solid troll comments. just a total piece of shit!!!



He keeps it interesting here.

Best to ignore him and he will leave. Just like a little child.


----------



## D-Lats (May 3, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## 1982 (May 3, 2011)

Well LIFTHEAVY just got banned in the WP thread


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 3, 2011)

Remember the old school trolls with the crazy hair? some people u just want to stick a pencil up their ass and spin em in between your hands


----------



## CellarDoor (May 3, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> nah buddy i own a 2010 mercedes cls500 amg. you will never own one of those



It's tacky when people have to sink to this level ^  Cant buy your way out of being a duchebag, sweetie.



withoutrulers said:


> Any way you could drive that dream machine into a fry vat? I eat rich people




lol


----------



## Aries1 (May 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It's tacky when people have to sink to this level ^  Cant buy your way out of being a duchebag, sweetie.


While I agree with your statement I have a problem believing that you would not enjoy riding in it.


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I told you that this morning lol! He is on the wp forum to. He cant even come up with solid troll comments. just a total piece of shit!!!


 

*Mr.HardBody* is his new name now on the newbie board!!!  Signed up today and location is u.s.a - that makes it name #8 I think - hard to keep up with, but not hard to find the little fuck.....he already has neg points - he will never learn


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 3, 2011)

Geez whatever hapened to just posting good usable info from time to time..I guess this kid has none


----------

